# Used Princeton Reverb reissue prices



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

'65 or '68 reissue. I was thinking of picking one up. What do you figure these are worth second hand? The ones on kijiji seem to be about the same price as new.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Good luck I have seen them asking $900 . Kind of like Deluxe reverbs RI's. Rediculous used price but people pay it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I know this is not a PR, however it might be of interest for comparison, etc.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...xe/1117982258?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I am not related to/associated with the seller in any way.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought about 70% of new (if in good condition) so$850-$1000?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A PRRI is about $1500 or more with tax at L&M these days.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tone Chaser said:


> A PRRI is about $1500 or more with tax at L&M these days.


Wow! I was thinking $$1099! (Out of the loop!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Time to look for a vintage one.... what are those worth?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been checking the Princeton's and Deluxe's and they're ridiculous. Our dollars is in the toilet. That's the problem.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Time to look for a vintage one.... what are those worth?


%h(*& unashamed plug

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/1976-sf-princeton-reverb.74497/

vintage... but certainly not '65 or '68


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I see Pinceton's on kijiji for $800. I Just bought a 68 Deluxe Reverb for $750, and a buddy grabbed a 65 for $650. I wouldn't pay more than $750 for the either Princeton flavor. They simply are not worth the money they sell new for regardless of the dollar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dradlin said:


> I see Pinceton's on kijiji for $800. I Just bought a 68 Deluxe Reverb for $750, and a buddy grabbed a 65 for $650.


I'm assuming/virtually certain that these amps were both reissues and not vintage.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Time to look for a vintage one.... what are those worth?


I think you'll find a 76' in the for sale forum.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

greco said:


> I'm assuming/virtually certain that these amps were both reissues and not vintage.


Of course, as thread topic is in reference to reissues.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought my FSR 65 PRRI new on June 10th of this year. I did a NAD when I got it.

You don't have to spend a lot of cash if you have a good trade item and find a good price from a Canadian source on the internet. L&M matched the price; which was an instant saving of $250 plus the tax. They also gave me what I wanted out of a USA American Special Telecaster as a trade; also saving me the tax. I had that guitar for sale for 7 months. There were many lookers, no takers. L&M sold the guitar within a half hour, while it was still laying on the counter. I paid about $350 out the door with price match and trade.

I am quite satisfied with the amp. I am certain it rivals the sound and quality of an old relic of an amp. I even dare to say that it surpasses most of those old original amps. I have spent considerable time doing my research and spent time doing comparisons. I have also taken the time to experiment with known, good NOS tubes and this new 65 PRRI. There are considerable differences and similarities that are quite surprising.

The old NOS tubes make it sound creamy and breakup up earlier. The tremolo is also stronger. However, there is a loss in overall volume. I have not made any adjustments to the tube bias, which may make more of a difference.

I believe that these amps are somewhat built to take advantage of the tubes that Fender has chosen for these amps. The Russian 6V6 tubes not only sound good, they also make the amp louder. The GT tubes glow blue vs. NOS orange glow. I need to spend more time comparing, but my initial impression is there may be a headroom advantage with the supplied tubes.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers guys. 

I decided to buy a new FSR fudge brown and managed a decent price thanks to Tone Chaser's post. I don't have it yet but will soon.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim Plains said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I decided to buy a new FSR fudge brown and managed a decent price thanks to Tone Chaser's post. I don't have it yet but will soon.


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...-reverb-68-custom-reissue-for-sale/1118361414
So $750 is not far off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

^ thanks for that. Being in Ontario, I wouldn't buy a used amp without trying it out first.


----------

